# First BJJ lesson today :)



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Blimey its complicated! BTTUK are a friendly bunch though!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, there is quite a steep learning curve at the beginning.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Funny, I found it quite the opposite.

Simple moves, easy to learn and effective... Was it just me who found it to be very easy from day 1?

(btw I'm not saying I mastered it, but that even without previous experience I found every move very easy to apply... in my own, white belt way ha)


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

Show off


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

When I started, I had no idea what I was doing, didnt know a triangle from a rear naked so I found it very tough at first trying to remember everything!!!

The weird thing I find with bjj also is you can watch people demo a move an its sorted in your head thinkin yeah Ive got this, get on the mat with your partner to try it out an it seems totally different if that makes sense!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, my BJJ teacher would shows us something. It looks really easy and then when we try to do it, quite a different story.


----------



## MilfhunterMMA (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah definately. and sometimes u have to make small adjustments to make it work.


----------



## JonnyH (Aug 17, 2008)

lol remember my first day, didnt have a clue but then after few weeks i had catched up with people that had been there for months.... just stick to it dude and everything should be alright


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Robbie said:


> Show off


That's how I got injured - twice. I've been on the bench 3 out of 5 months because of that lol

(I rather call it hard-as-nails-who-won't-tap-for-the-sake-of-nothing rather than show off............ but 'show off' will do it too  )

RobK - I completely disagree with you and temeura. Well most of it.

First off I started after a somewhat close contact with a big BJJ fella so I was pretty comfortable with the names of things - but that's only theory, and when learning new techniques only a few would puzzle me. I wouldn't do them in perfection, but good enough to submit during actual sparring.

I think that's prob the only reason I stuck to BJJ - it's one thing I can actually do right without much study/thought :laugh:

(needless to say I suck at about everything else I get myself into)


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Kunoichi said:


> That's how I got injured - twice. I've been on the bench 3 out of 5 months because of that lol
> 
> (I rather call it hard-as-nails-who-won't-tap-for-the-sake-of-nothing rather than show off............ but 'show off' will do it too  )
> 
> ...


I think it depends on lots of things. My main problem was a complete lack of flexibility. I'm still not very flexible, but better than I was.

My BJJ knowledge was pretty good before I started, I knew most techniques in theory.

Another problem I had was that I was so unfit. After 2 minutes rolling with someone, I am praying that they sub me.


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

haha, yeah - i've just started BJJ and had 2 sessions - what i didn't realise was that the night i've been going on is the main sparring night - so i was thinking ''how come we only learn one technique, drill it for 15 - 20 minutes then do an hour of sparring?''

in this situation fitness is killing me, there's loads of times i wanted to tap but the guy wasn't actually doing anything to me so had to leave an arm hanging out so he'd get me in a bar lol

now i've realised the technical training is on a different night i should start to get out of people's guard and stuff - for once!


----------



## SteveD (Jan 18, 2009)

C'mon man!!! That's horseshit!!!

Fekkin hell. At least make them work for it!!!

We always know when a guys better than you so I just try and piss em off as long as possible by getting the sweeps and stuff. I think that's how you learn. You try something to stuff em and it may or may not work but keep going. I think it's like getting lost in a one way system in a town centre. You've arough idea what direction you want to go and just follow you're nose. If all else fails just go back to the start and try again. I'm no great shakes on the ground just a newby but f*ck letting someone tap me cos I want them too.......and breathe


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

don't worry man, it's not as if i've not done anything to either sweep or defend what the guys doing - it's more that it's the 6th round of sparring - we're both totally knackered but he's dominating due to skill and i'm just stuck underneath breathing in B.O with a mouthfull of his Gi!

remember i'm a beginner - so when i get subbed, i don't mind because i'm rolling with more experienced guys so it's got to be expected.

it's more the thought entering my head ''i wish this was over'' i haven't actually given up and tapped for no reason yet!


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

i've now tapped for no reason - again, final round of sparring and it'd been a tough session. paired up with another white belt and was instantly shocked by his strength and sturdiness, he took me down and blew through my guard into mount - the next five minutes was loads of bridging and shrimping with me gradually improving my position I eventually got to side control and passed his guard into mount - as i got there i realised how tired i was, i was on the verge of passing out and just had enough left to tap his shoulder a couple of times before rolling off totally finished! i couldn't move for a full minute and hadn't recovered enough to get changed for another 10, haha i was totally gassed out but it was a great battle, just got to work on cardio and staying more relaxed - plus everything else!

bjj does rock though


----------



## lummo (Jan 24, 2009)

I've also just started lessons.

i've had 3 so far.

i'm finding it quite difficult, but really enjoying it.

the cardio is a bit of an issue, but i'm sure that will come in time.


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

the other guys say the fitness just comes - i'm not feeling any improvement yet but i'm going to keep at it, i'm sure it's a gradual thing and one day i'll just feel good.

the other point is that i'm defending everything with power and mounting all attacks with power which is sapping me - i know i'm doing it but can't find another way of doing things just yet

another major thing is to learn how to lay on people, i notice the more experienced guys just have a way of laying on me that really hurts, i know i'm a lot heavier than them but i don't have the same effect when i try to do the same thing

there's just so many tricks of the trade to learn - makes it worth it


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Im no expert but what i have came to realise is that submissions are almost an after thought, its all about position control things like getting the outer under hook when your under side mount, keeping your legs near your oponents head in the scarfhold learning to ride the mount ect the basic pins, sweeps and escapes are what seperates the really good grapplers from the mediocre ones.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

badmiral said:


> the other guys say the fitness just comes - i'm not feeling any improvement yet but i'm going to keep at it, i'm sure it's a gradual thing and one day i'll just feel good.
> 
> the other point is that i'm defending everything with power and mounting all attacks with power which is sapping me - i know i'm doing it but can't find another way of doing things just yet
> 
> ...


you need to learn to conserve your energy when rolling everyone the first few times thay roll go mad and burn themselfs out.


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

yep, i totally hear that - i'm definitely doing it as well!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

badmiral - you are learning when reading down this I was thinking you are going for power and strength and all the other things that kill you in between and you have realised this so your on your way - Think it was Toxo who correctly (imo) pointed it out concentrate on position, and staying "safe" everything else is a bonus - I found if I defended I was fine, only when trying to submit someone fast is when I would get caught (over comit as too agressive)which lead to using power and then getting in a bad position fighting my way out and then exhaustion and.....Tap - relax and just concentrate on not being tapped for a couple of goes then try your moves later on an see how you get on.


----------



## lummo (Jan 24, 2009)

Had another class tonight.

Rolling at the end is getting slightly better, I seem to get myself into some ok possisions, mainly on my back, but only defending stuff.

I seem not to be able to apply anything i've learnt in the lesson.

Obviously its all still new, but I will stick at it, as I am really enjoying it.


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

yeah - i agree with what you guys are saying. i'll put this into practice tonight and see how it goes. another problem i have is not really knowing if i'm in a good or bad position most of the time!


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

lummo said:


> Had another class tonight.
> 
> Rolling at the end is getting slightly better, I seem to get myself into some ok possisions, mainly on my back, but only defending stuff.
> 
> ...


i love how when it's demonstrated you think - oh yeah that's easy, i've totally got it - then when you go to drill it you manage to find all the ways to make it not work at all!

basically the black belts disguise their 20 - 30 yrs experience with the simplicity of their expertise, they are real good

whenever i manage to force some kind of advantageous position all the stuff i should be doing, all the techniques i've learnt and highlighted for use in rolling just go straight out of my head and i just lay there doing nothing!

enjoying it though, quite pleased with the range and depth of my bruising too!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

you need to drill it to the point that you no longer have to think about what your doing because by the time you have gone through all the steps in your head its to late , with really good oponents you cant even think about what to do as in that split second thay will dominate you, you just have to react.

as for postition i train for mma which is a bit different to bjj due to striking and no gi but i would say the rear mount is the best if you can get your hooks in then the mount then side mount and the scarfhold are about the same then the north and south and the last dominant poston would be knee on belly but you cant reall say there for any length of time, the guard is about 50/50 and half guard and butterfly guards x guard ect are a bit advances to go into.

just reverse the order if you want to know the worst positions.

if you want to know if you have good positioning you generally need to have your weight low on your oponent and head down and dont let him get hold of your limbs head ect

you should be looking to move to more dominant positions all the time for instance if you are in his guard you will want to pass his guard into the side mount and then into mount and you may even be able to take his back from there or if your in half guard you will want to sweep or move into guard then sweep and maybe get the mount and then you may be able to take his back rather then throwing out submissions with no thought for postion because once you get his back or mount your chances of a sub are almost garanteed where as trying to sub someone from under those possitions are possible but almost impossible.


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

cheers toxo,

my target right now is to pass a more experienced white belt's guard and get to side control, that's it!

once i'm there i'll think about (i know it's already too late!) getting to mount and re-assess the situation - once i've done that, if i'm still on top it'll be time to go for a sub


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Where abouts do you train?


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

I train at Brazilian Top Team in Norwich


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

Btt mk


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

Robbie - how are you finding it - me and you've been training about the same time, i still feel like a total beginner but i know i've made some rapid progress

i'm going 3 times a week from now on (when possible)


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

badmiral said:


> Robbie - how are you finding it - me and you've been training about the same time, i still feel like a total beginner but i know i've made some rapid progress
> 
> i'm going 3 times a week from now on (when possible)


My arms hurt from being arm barred so many times!!

I'm learning, albeit slowly. I need to learn to relax and not use strength.

Biggest problem I have is when sparring I forget everything and panic!

I'm also going 3times a week so hope to make some progress soon. I've got loads of instructional DVDs so I can work out how to escape the mount! (it happens alot!)


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I think there is a BTT place in Slough, which isn't too far from me. I might check it out.

I've been learning with a friend of mine, who is a brown belt from Brazil, which I've really enjoyed. The main problem is, the gym we use, is awful!


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

patience and relaxation seem to be massive

when we start sparring i've been making the mistake of going for the takedown to try to establish side control immediately - i've managed it once or twice but the vast majority of times i've ended up being mounted, which sucks - also end up spending about 5 times as much energy improving your position from there so i've decided that from the start i'll either pull guard or get into their guard.

that way i know i'm going to be in a position to practice most of the stuff we've been taught and i can be more relaxed and hopefully conserve energy as i'm a bit more familiar with the position and the moves that lead on from there.

arm bars suck, it's just my elbow that hurts - i tap the moment i know it's coming on now - just reset and start again, although i did roll with a blue belt and i escaped from his arm bar and nearly stacked him into side control - but he was too quick - ended up in half guard and submitted again a few seconds later!

enjoying it a lot, the guys are in portugal for the european champs so i've not got any training now until monday - seems a long way away!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

if you ever have had the honour of watching 2 bjj black belts roll thay almost look like there stoned there so relaxed lol


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

i've seen Ze roll with his brother this week, very, very high level stuff!


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I always pull guard and look for an omoplata or arm bar. It never works, but I try. My friend is really good at BJJ, but I think he is pretty hardcore with his training. I really struggle to keep up.

Do you guys know of the BTT in Slough?


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

yes, some of the guys from my class go there for extra sessions, and i think (but i don't know) that Ze Marcello also instructs there, so massive quality.

http://www.btteurope.co.uk/


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

Cheers for that, I'll definitely check it out.

I'm going to miss out on a free Gi :angry:


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

badmiral said:


> i've seen Ze roll with his brother this week, very, very high level stuff!


its a real chess game isnt it, not like watching me roll which is more like a school yard fight lol


----------



## RobbieMMA (Oct 19, 2008)

badmiral said:


> yes, some of the guys from my class go there for extra sessions, and i think (but i don't know) that Ze Marcello also instructs there, so massive quality.
> 
> http://www.btteurope.co.uk/


Our instructors instructor so he must be pretty good 

Good luck to all the BTTUK guys competing this weekend!


----------



## badmiral (Jan 21, 2009)

toxo said:


> its a real chess game isnt it, not like watching me roll which is more like a school yard fight lol


haha, reminds me i've got a long, long way to go!


----------



## lummo (Jan 24, 2009)

Robbie said:


> My arms hurt from being arm barred so many times!!
> 
> I'm learning, albeit slowly. I need to learn to relax and not use strength.
> 
> Biggest problem I have is when sparring I forget everything and panic!


i'm the same.

once you start rolling you think, what the hell do i do now!

i realised last lesson that sometimes its best to just wait for the other person to make a move, and then try and go from there, rather than trying to power my way out, which never seems to work!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

badmiral said:


> arm bars suck, it's just my elbow that hurts -* i tap the moment i know it's coming on now *- just reset and start again, although i did roll with a blue belt and i *escaped from his arm bar* and nearly stacked him into side control - but he was too quick - ended up in half guard and submitted again a few seconds later!


lol That's the exact kind of thing you learn when you get injured for being too cocky or too novice - or both.

I was always told BJJ is about being humble, but I thought the people who told me that were just saying that. (brazilians tend to be all about religion/spirituality and humbleness lol) but I think I got it after a while because when I see the unevitable arm bar coming (and it always does) I know it's going hurt in two ways - the normal way and the injury way (injured in August and still need to nurse it). Now I do pay attention at the fact playing tough as nails is not the way to go: just tap.

How to escape from arm bars when you see them coming is one of the most precious tricklets I've learned. Not chokes, not sweeps, not even how to apply arms bars, but how to get away from them: learn the defense before the offense, I learned that tool.

(what a learning proccess eheh)

Note that I haven't hit the mat since October.

(not sure why anyone would feel the need to note this but I felt like saying it :laugh


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

Kunoichi said:


> Note that I haven't hit the mat since October.
> 
> (not sure why anyone would feel the need to note this but I felt like saying it :laugh


Noted. Stick a pin in it.


----------

